# Bottle babies



## BrownSheep (Mar 19, 2012)

In my area I've found bum lambs @ $30-100, bottle goats @ 60 for the most part, calves at all sorts of rates.  $350 for dairy heifer calves and meat calves s the highest I've seen for the most part while today I saw some jersey bull calves for $30. I found all of these on CL. What have you seen?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 19, 2012)

I've seen some bottle lambs going for around $125.  There's no way I'd pay that!


----------



## BrownSheep (Mar 19, 2012)

Its insane isnt it? I know prices are up but they can't be that up. The spendy babies here were started babies already between a month and three months old, but I still can't figure out why someone would buy a lamb they'll sink another 100 in milk replacer into.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 20, 2012)

It depends mostly on the  age of the baby, I guess.  

If I had gone thru the trouble to convince one to drink a bottle AND had bought replacer for it, I'd sure be charing enough to get my money back.  Calves go thru alot of replacer, and it aint cheap.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 20, 2012)

The ones I've seen are only a few days old. Not much money in them yet!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Mar 20, 2012)

The most expensive I have seen:
Doe Goats with good milking lines go for $400 on Craigslist. 

The cheapest I have seen:
Bottle baby goats go for $10-$30 on Craigslist. Both Male and Female.


----------

